# 12V voltage stabilser



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi all.

I'm looking to purchase a 12 volt voltage stabilser to enable me to run my LCD TV from the 12V battery source in the van. I've tried Amperor Direct but they refuse to reply to my emails asking about the connection type into the TV, so am thinking "stuff 'em" and would like to take my business elsewhere.

Anyone know where else I can buy from? I've tried looking at Maplins, but they have such a huge range of products I'm not enitrely sure what I need.

Regards,
Steve

ps. how's about these? Would these work?

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ITAG=SPEC&ModuleNo=115314&doy=28m1#spec
or
http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ModuleNo=37423&doy=28m1


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

_
Hi John

Many thanks for your mail

We have a tailor made product for you needs known as our LCD voltage
stabiliser

Please click on the link for further information or don''t hesitate in
calling me on (01294) 204883

Looking forward to your response

Best Regards

Craig McQuiston

Amperor Support

Amperor Europe Limited, 30 Ballot Road, Irvine KA12 0HW, Scotland U.K.,
Telephone: +44 (0)1294 272400

They do have the corrct product, try using the above contact details to make further enquiries.

_


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Steve, second maplin item looks ok..

first one - (12V regulated output is only 
for 24V battery system) 

maybe designed for truckers?

John


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi

I know that Amperor do a voltage stabilser, however the part I needed clarification on the type of connecter that is on the end that plugs into the TV.
Obviously not all TVs have the same power input plug, and my TV is not listed on the website. I have sent several emails and phoned once.

I've even sent a photo of the plug I currently have, to clarify that their product is the same. I've received very little response and I'm not very patient with companies that can't be bothered with my custom... so am looking for alternatives.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

johng1974 said:


> Hi Steve, second maplin item looks ok..
> 
> first one - (12V regulated output is only
> for 24V battery system)
> ...


Hi John,

Thanks for that. I was a little put off by the second product on the basis of the price (seems cheap) and the size (not very big so thought it's couldn't do a great deal  )

Probably worth a pop into my local Maplins and explain my needs and ask about this product. Wasn't sure if "regulated" was the same as "stabilised".

Only other downside I see is that it's only 1000mA output. I'm sure the TV will be more than that. I'd need to double check that.

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

*regulator*

HI

I had my regulator from Roadpro,they do a version with either 2.1mm or 2.5mm tip.i Think its the same regulator as the Amperor one.

Karl


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

15 inch 12v LCD TV (with freeview) is about 4.5 Amp


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Have you tried Snellyvision ,Shane does them

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Action Replay in Basingstoke, and with a stand at many motorhome shows:
http://www.action-replay.co.uk/Computing/12v12vDC_regulator.htm

Dave


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi;
I have a LCD TV working on a Amperor stabiliser it is important to Know the connection size because to replace the jack plug is very difficult, I now mine was wrong and rewiring a little jack plug is very difficult. Fortunately for me I have a brother who manufactures micro electronic equipment so they did it, I would recommend Amperor.

Wobby


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Action Replay in Basingstoke, and with a stand at many motorhome shows:
> http://www.action-replay.co.uk/Computing/12v12vDC_regulator.htm
> 
> Dave


Nice one Dave. Looks good. A nice little range of pictures and measurements to determine the correct jack - now why couldn't amperor do something like that.

Thanks again


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

On the other hand, mine works perfectly without the 12v stabiliser - Just plug it in to the van supply, I get at least 15 hours before the sound starts to go as the voltage drops.


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

b6x said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > Action Replay in Basingstoke, and with a stand at many motorhome shows:
> ...


Dave, thanks for the recommendation. We can't get the regulators we've been selling for years. The manufacturer has upped the minimum order from 100 to 5000! I simply can't afford to bring them in any more.
Steve,
Thanks for the compliment on the website but we're going to be reselling the Amperor regulators! All of the info on our website is available on theirs and I've found them to be excellent technical resource.
Right at the moment we haven't received our shipment so I'd recommend buying from Amperor. Honestly they are worth dealing with.

I do know a number of people run 12v devices directly off the vehicle 12v system. There's a couple of things to bear in mind when you do this. A mains device is +-5%. That's 11.4v to 12.6v. Once you go outside that range you're at risk. In particular, when the voltage starts to drop you're at serious risk of blowing an internal fuse and that will not be covered by warranty. It's this that a regulator is designed to avoid.

Regards
Doug


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

b6x said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > Action Replay in Basingstoke, and with a stand at many motorhome shows:
> ...


That's a great site wish I had found it before purchasing mine, well done.
Wobby


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

wobby said:


> That's a great site wish I had found it before purchasing mine, well done.
> Wobby


Aw, shucks. I'm getting embarrassed now.

When I was putting the website together I tried to think of what irritated me and then tried to leave it out!

Regards
Doug


----------

